# New to slough hunting



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I have always field hunted ducks and I am contemplating getting into slough hunting. I was wondering how many decoys you typically use, how you set them up, basically I just want to know any information that you would give someone starting up. Like I said I have hunted for years just never slough hunted that I remember.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

some days a half dozen dekes and a spinner will get it done. I hunted sloughs and ponds for years before moving to NODAK fields are ALOT easier and more fun IMO.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I hunted sloughs and ponds for years before moving to NODAK fields are ALOT easier and more fun IMO.


LOL opinions are a dime a dozen. I hunt both ways and both can be productive. Field hunting is pretty much a morning or evening proposition while hunting sloughs can be an all day affair. The exception is a flooded field which will draw birds all day. The top #1 slough out there (for mallards) is grass slough with 18" or less of water. It will outproduce a cattail slough every day of the week. The problem is they are hard to find now days. Fertilizer runnoff has caused cattails to take over most sloughs. Second is a cattail slough that has a bare peninsula or bare area of shoreline. A dozen decoys is often enough. I use about a dozen mallard and another dozen mixed with pintails, teal, widgeon or whatever else is available. If you have some full bodies set them on the bare shoreline or peninsula. And don't be afraid to use a few goose floaters if you have them. As far as fun, personally I find the splash of a duck hitting the water more satisfactory than the plop of dust as it hits the ground. Easier? some days yes some days no. Carrying decoys 1/4 mile into a field of ankle deep boot sticking mud is often harder than doning a pair of waders and tossing decoys into even a mud bottom slough. Bottom line both are effective and each has it's time and place.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

i agree with dakotashooter. Both are great, but a splash is always fun, and watching the dog swim out is great. I usually do the same as he does with a dozen and a half to two doz of mixture of mallards, wigeon, shovelers, and pintails. I even throw in some redheads since we have a couple sloughs that they come right into. Full body mallards are a great touch if you have some. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I am going to go against the grain here haha. Dont get me wrong I love water shoots, but to me seeing those ducks flying over head all morning, waiting until light, and the having a non stop blast until our limit is filled is ofter easier and happens more in fields. I have walked a mile with 150 lbs of decoys on my back(and thats more that I weigh!) through knee deep water and mud and corn stalks and cattails with dogs to trip over, and then you have to carry all your shells, guns, birds, and calls and have no place to put them down.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess I might be getting old but I have become more of a casual hunter. I don't want to spend 2 hrs setting up decoys only to have a limit in under an hour. I enjoy spending time in the field and will drag it out. That is easier to do on a slough. Like I said field hunting means you'll have birds flying for an hour or maybe a little more. It's either wham bam and you're done or you have to be satisfied with a couple birds. Hunting sloughs you can sit back and enjoy the occassional shot or two and singles, doubles and /or small flocks as they drift in and out all morning or afternoon. But to each his own.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

No argument with any of that. Ive only been field hunting for a couple years so I guess the new hasnt worn off yet. A few years ago I was in the same situation as husker just switchin from the water so I can understand where hes coming from.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

absolutely. The only time I get to field hunt is in ND, so we do a lot of it out there and it is really neat to do. I guess I'm just used to the water hunting like back home.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunter, some tips is to scout. I would suggest locating the roost and the feeding area then watch the birds and which sloughs they use after feeding. Setup varies by location, but generally I use a couple doz decoys. I try and set up just as you would the field, leaving a good open landing area directly in front of you. I always set up an unbalanced spread as well with more decoys up on one side than the other. Many times the best place to set up will not have a direct behind you wind but one that quarters. I always set the bulk of them to the more upwind side. If access is easy, and you have them 4-6 Canada floaters setting 20-30 yards away work very well.

Spinners add, but normally are not as much of a benefit as in the field. In regards to species, use what you have, I have a mix but early in the year normally use mostly hen decoys with just a few of my older faded greenheads or redhead decoys.

Now some tips for scouting. The sloughs that I have the best luck on normally do not have a lot of ducks on them at daylight nor dusk. They may have a scattering of brown ducks like wig or gads, but few if any mallards. If you want a mix bag you will have birds right at legal, but most of them will not be mallards.They will appear normally later in the morning normally after 9!

I use three calls for pond or slough hunting. A multi whistle, that I can do a drake mallard, pintail or wigeon with, a high sharp toned mallard hen call to gain attention on moving ducks and a softer toned mallard hen call. If there are geese in the area, I will take along a single goose call to work on single and pairs that may get separated from the main group.

I use a couple of 5gal buckets for sitting on or some places depending on the setup a camo lawn chair as well! Good luck have fun!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Another tip for scouting is watch for ducks flying into standing corn. There are some shallow water sloughs and are a blast to hunt. Just gotta talk to the landowner.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I use the "two thermos" method for sloughs. First you have to fill two thermoses with good black coffee. Second, you grab a folding chair, your gun, and a box of shells. The last thing is to round out what you can carry with dekes. For me it's about 10 mallard/pintail mix. You find a slough where the water isn't to deep for the chair. Throw the dekes any old way and sit down in the chair. When the sun is fully up and coffee is gone, pack up and go. Oh yeah, and forgetting to shoot when the ducks come in is ok. That just means you can do it again tomorrow. Have fun! :beer:


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I slough hunt with the same tactics/scouting that I field hunt with. Find a large body of water with good numbers on it and then drive/scout the area around the large body of water looking for a small pot hole. Earlier in the year most of the local ducks are feeding in these small pot holes before the corn/bean come off. There wont be any birds roosting on it but once the sun come up watch out. I hunted the same small pot hole about 1/2 mile away from the roost about once a week throughout the season and came away with limits every time. Just like posted before the mallards dont usually show up until late morning. Plus if you stay till late morning there is a good chance you might smack some honkers comming off the fields to their loafing ponds.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Bug Guy said:


> I use the "two thermos" method for sloughs. First you have to fill two thermoses with good black coffee. Second, you grab a folding chair, your gun, and a box of shells. The last thing is to round out what you can carry with dekes. For me it's about 10 mallard/pintail mix. You find a slough where the water isn't to deep for the chair. Throw the dekes any old way and sit down in the chair. When the sun is fully up and coffee is gone, pack up and go. Oh yeah, and forgetting to shoot when the ducks come in is ok. That just means you can do it again tomorrow. Have fun! :beer:


Haha Its truly that easy.

I always carry a dozen and a half dekes for the first half of the season, We might not use them all but its nice to have them in the bag if you feel like you need to bulk up the spread a bit.


----------



## jeduck (Aug 23, 2007)

field hunting is the deal, but i love falling asleep on the edge of a water spot and being awakened by late morning mallards cutting the air as they come in. i can hear it in my ears right now.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

I love slough and puddle hunting. Last year with all the water the ducks sat on the field slough edge. All it takes are minimal numbers of decoys. Last year added a dozen water keels to my decoy stash and it really lightens the load walking in. Only need 2 foot cords with 1.5 oz egg sinkers. No problem if you are not where they want to sit. Pick a few up and shift. I prefer ankle deep water with some cover. It is just that great time of me and the dog. You are responsible for everything - the location, set up, shooting, dog training.

Rarely ever take any other members of our party to my little pieces of heaven. Don't overcall, just let them know you are there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bug Guy said:


> I use the "two thermos" method for sloughs. First you have to fill two thermoses with good black coffee. Second, you grab a folding chair, your gun, and a box of shells. The last thing is to round out what you can carry with dekes. For me it's about 10 mallard/pintail mix. You find a slough where the water isn't to deep for the chair. Throw the dekes any old way and sit down in the chair. When the sun is fully up and coffee is gone, pack up and go. Oh yeah, and forgetting to shoot when the ducks come in is ok. That just means you can do it again tomorrow. Have fun! :beer:


I'd hunt with this guy any day......................................... :beer:


----------

